# Why I love an AR15



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

I took my AR15 to the range today to re-zero my scope. After I re-zeroed I put the first 20 rounds down range. I had a primer back out on round 20 and get lodged under the trigger. Armed with a screw driver and punch all I had to do was removed the trigger, sweep out the fired primer and put the trigger back. Other than trying to put the trigger disconnect on upside down it was a quick fix.
I don't know of any other semi-automatic rifle that can be repaired in the field that easily. When I get posting pics on this site worked out I can post what that 20 shot group looked like. I was very pleased to say the least


----------



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

I finally figured out posting pics here. Anyway, here are the last 18 shots of my 20 shot group. The first two I used to re-zero my scope. They were two MOA high and left. This thing shoots for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice group rdsi64. It looks familiar. What scope do you have on it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. What bullet were you shooting and what was your yardage?


----------



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

I was shooting the 50 grain vmax over 26 grains of N133.
The optic is from Matt Wonders over at wonder optics.
The range was 100 yards. 
My next trip, I'll dial my way to 300 yards, then record my dope. Then I can print my drop charts in 25 yard incriments to 600 yards.

The 50 grain vmax isn't the best choice for shoot past 300 yards. Since my 223 bolt gun only has a 12 twist barrel, I got pretty good at it 
when the wind wasn't pushing me around. I keep saying that I will use a heavier bullet in my AR since it has an 8 twist barrel, but shooting super 
flat rounds does have its advantages.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good grouping, ready for action now.


----------

